# SuperWen's Gallery



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

This is my Gallery, all of my creations since I started aquascape in March 2009,
sorted from oldest to newest, enjoy:

*2009*

*1. 60x30x35cm*

















*2. 25x25x25cm*









*3. 25x25x25cm* -> rescape from no.2









*4. 30x30x20*

















*5. 60x30x35* -> rescape from no.1

















*6. 80x35x35*









*7. 80x35x35* -> rescape from no.6









*8. 90x40x40cm*

















*9. 31x18x20cm*

















*10. 38x20x20cm*

















*11. 20x15x15cm*

















*12. 60x30x35cm* -> rescape from no.5


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*2010*

*1. Stonehenge (90x40x40cm)*









*2. Shining Forest (31x18x20cm)*









*3. Forgotten Garden (31x18x20cm)*









*4. The Famous Tree (50x30x30cm)*









*5. Green Butte (20x15x10cm)*









*6. Tombolo (20x15x10cm)*


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*2011*

Currently I have 6 scape, but not ready yet to take the final photo:

*1. Untitled (50x30x30cm)*


















*2. Morro Rocks (20x15x10cm)*


















*3. Mother In Law Fancy Tank (MILF)  (60x40x35cm)*



























*4. Untitled (90x40x40cm)*


















*5. Untitled (90x40x40cm)*









*6. Untitled (31x18x26cm)*


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*Our Client Tank:*

*1. 210x65x65 cm*




































other photos: Login | Facebook

*2. 240x100x80cm*


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love watching the progression as you achieve higher levels in your skill.. amazing tanks. Props.


----------



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome tanks =]


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

@ demon & thlim: thanks bro


----------



## gitusukka (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice nanos......MILF...haa haa.


----------



## poly-sperm-ahhh (Jan 28, 2011)

Awsome! what is the red stuff on the bottom of your clients tank? Looks like chili peppers!


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

poly-sperm-ahhh said:


> Awsome! what is the red stuff on the bottom of your clients tank? Looks like chili peppers!


that is "ANS Bacter Rio", a bacteria home in substrate or filter


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*2. Morro Rocks (20x15x10cm)*


















Little update:










Prepare for final shot in couple weeks


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*6. Untitled (31x18x26cm)*









Little update:










Prepare for final shot in couple weeks


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

All of the tanks are awsome!


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

ata326 said:


> All of the tanks are awsome!


Thanks bro


----------



## shauliko (May 1, 2011)

wow...! the first one is VERY nice...


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Tombolo and the untitled tank are both awesome. Could you post some specifics for the untitled tank (lighting, plant list etc.)

How many hours did it take you guys to do the first client tank? That thing's a beast.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

countcoco said:


> Tombolo and the untitled tank are both awesome. Could you post some specifics for the untitled tank (lighting, plant list etc.)
> 
> How many hours did it take you guys to do the first client tank? That thing's a beast.


Tank : 31x18x26 cm
Filtration: ISTA max care canister 360L/H + mini HOB with surface skimmer
CO2: pressurized 1-2 bps
Lighting: 2x CFL Phillips 15W/865
Substrate: silica sand + tetra initial stick
Hardscape: rambutan roots + tuffaceous sandstone
Plants: eleocharis acicularis, eleocharis sp. Japan, hemianthus challitrichoides cuba, hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Fauna: amandae, brigittae, ottocinclus, dwarf puffer, red cherry shrimp, neritina

It tooks 2 days, first day preparing tools, and second day for layouting and planting


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

the first client is one lucky dude (and probably very rich). =)


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Sketch said:


> the first client is one lucky dude (and probably very rich). =)


yes, he is very rich.. he is the owner of po*****n, one of local electronic brand in indonesia


----------



## MonoBarrientos (Sep 29, 2010)

SuperWen said:


> *Our Client Tank:*
> 
> *1. 210x65x65 cm*
> 
> ...


All the aquariums are OK but this tank is phenomenal opcorn:
"Saludos"


----------



## gwenschuck75 (May 25, 2011)

So right. And they're very inspiring. You can even put up an exhibit and maybe you can inspire other people to do the same and get them interested in aquascaping. I have only seen a few, and I was really amazed that I am now planning to make one, or even more with the help of friends.


----------



## jimko (Jun 10, 2007)

The drift wood that looks like claws or bleached corral looks amazing. What kind of wood is that? 

That tank is sick! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

@ mono barrientos: gracias 

@ gwenschuck75: last month indonesian aquascape forum make a aquascaping tank and photo contest in Mall, here is the link: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ndonesia-aquascaping-contest-2011-result.html

@ jimko: the woods called "santigi"


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Painted Fire Red


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

this is latest condition of client's tank, taken last night with my cellphone:










room view:









other side, view from elevator:


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

7ft latest condition:


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

'Morro Rocks' final shot:









'Lost soul' final shot:


----------



## randy0319 (Oct 24, 2010)

very inspiring to say the least!


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*New Layout*

*Tank:* Opticlear 6mm 35x25x25 cm
*Filtration:* EHEIM 2213 + Lilypipe + Mini HOB surface skimmer
*Lighting:* CFL OSRAM HO 28W/865 + CFL Phillips Tornado 24W Daylight (initially, next will be CFL 2x18W)
*Substrate:* used ADA Powersand Special, ADA 5 Elements (got it free), used ADA AM I + new ADA AM II, ADA AM Powder (not yet)
*Plants:* Hemianthus challitrichoides 'cuba', Eleocharis acicularis



















only the hardscape for now, will be update soon


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

my IAPLC 2011 result:

*#201 : "Tombolo" 20x15x15 cm*









*#343 : "Lost Soul" 31x18x26 cm*









*#462 : "Morro Rocks" 20x15x15 cm*









*#669 : "Stonehenge" 90x40x40 cm*


----------



## IwannaGoFast (Jan 11, 2011)

That's awesome! You def. deserved to place higher


----------



## EdCal (Jul 19, 2011)

Truly amazing Scapes guys, very inspirational !!!


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*New Layout*

*Tank:* Opticlear 6mm 35x25x25 cm
*Filtration:* EHEIM 2213 + Lilypipe + Mini HOB surface skimmer
*Lighting:* CFL OSRAM HO 28W/865 + CFL Phillips Tornado 24W Daylight (initially, next will be 2x18W)
*Substrate:* used ADA Powersand Special, ADA 5 Elements (got it free), used ADA AM I + new ADA AM II, ADA AM Powder (not yet)
*Plants:* Hemianthus challitrichoides 'cuba', Eleocharis acicularis


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

UPDATE day 10th, first massive trimming



















no fauna yet


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

Wen, update please.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

barclaya said:


> Wen, update please.


Update is in another journal thread, CLICK HERE


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

8ft tank 8 months update:


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

7ft tank


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Love this 7ft design!!!


----------



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

stunning great inspiration


----------

